
Money Laundering via Author Impersonation on Amazon? - andimm
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/02/money-laundering-via-author-impersonation-on-amazon/
======
ilamont
_Earlier this month, KrebsOnSecurity heard from a fraud investigator for a
mid-sized bank who’d recently had several customers who got suckered into
scams after searching for the customer support line for Amazon._

This is not just an Amazon problem, it's a Google problem. Bogus customer
support numbers pop up in the top of search results, often through scammy SEO
or AdWords campaigns, to snare the unwitting.

Long-term, it's tricks and scams and schemes like this that will erode
people's trust in Amazon, Google, and other tech giants. They may think they
can AI their way through content moderation, but it's clear their automated
systems are not up to the task.

